
I Don't Want to Be a Manager - allenc
http://allenc.com/2017/08/dont-want-manager/
======
whipoodle
Sitting in meetings might seem like an implementation detail to you, but it's
dreadful for a lot of others. I don't think it's sad when someone decides they
would rather not be a manager, I think it's normal. I also think it's not sad
to decide leadership is an uninteresting prospect. People need to be led but
you have needs yourself, and it's alright if those needs don't line up with
leadership. It's okay to just be a person with a job.

